# Alternative Ivory with Bloodwood Cross



## ElMostro (Oct 17, 2008)

"Eugene's Ivory" with Bloodwood Cross.
I have been working on this design for a while.  I finally got it down to where I am happy with the final product.  *The blank is made from alumilite *and the cross is bloodwood.  The cross goes all the way through so it is visible from two sides.  It is on a 22kt Jr. Statesman kit.  The finish is; sand up to 12000mm, then several coats of med CA then polished with Novus. So, wadayathink?












Eugene.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 17, 2008)

I think it is an outstanding pen, great work.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent job and some very creative thinking. I really like that pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 17, 2008)

I noticerd you put CA on the alternate ivory, how does this hold up and would it chip off???  I can see you have to seal the wood but was wondering about the ivory???   Thanks for the reply.


----------



## heinedan (Oct 17, 2008)

Eugene,

You need to make a large lot of those, and put them up in one of the classifieds. I'd buy one for sure!!!!

Dan


----------



## burr (Oct 17, 2008)

That is one fantastic pen!!


----------



## george (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh boy. That is outstanding pen. Congratulations on great work.


----------



## cdbakkum (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful,

Carl Bakkum


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 17, 2008)

*Avoid confusion!! Ivory*

Eugene, 

The pen and cross are beautiful and very well executed.

To avoid confusion, however, we should make clear that any techniques you employ to finish alumilite are NOT the same techniques that I would recommend for "Alternative ivory" that I sell.

Let me clarify that Eugene is completely within his rights to CALL this alternative ivory - the name is generic and not protected by any copyrights, as far as I know.  I just don't want people to use a CA finish on MY product, as I feel it degrades the material and actually makes it more likely to crack.

Again, its a GREAT pen!!!


----------



## Snorton20 (Oct 17, 2008)

So, what does the lower case t stand for embedded in that pen?  Only kidding Eugene,  I made one of the coffee bean blanks I got from you and it flew out of my hands and ended up in another persons hands as a gift.  Thanks so much.  Sorry I did not get back to say thanks.  They showed up 2 Fridays ago and next day I was on vacation in Nags Head, NC.  Oh, In case I forgot to mention it, again a beautiful pen. Excellent work.


----------



## reddwil (Oct 17, 2008)

Great looking pen


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome pen!  Beautiful.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 17, 2008)

Great looking pen Eugene.  How much blood did  you have to donate to be gifted it?


----------



## bitshird (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful job Eugene, sure is a nice pen, are you going to market the blanks?


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks all for the compliments and *my apologies if my post caused any confusion*.  *The blank used in the pen is made of alumilite *a material very different than what Ed's blanks are made of (which I have no Idea what it is but having bought some from him in the past I know it is not alumilite).  I use a CA finish on alumilite and it works fine.  To avoid any further confusion I will hence forth this day call the material "Eugene's Ivory" and will still mention that it is made from alumilite.  

Ed, sorry for the confusion.

Jeff Powell, I did nick a finger while cutting the blanks...does that count as a donation?

Joe Norton, it started as an upper case "T" but as the blank got smaller the "T" turned lower case...


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 17, 2008)

Eugene,

I reiterate, you have EVERY RIGHT to call it what you want!!!!

BTW, I think Eugene"S Ivory is GREAT!!

But Alternative Ivory is certainly your right!!!!!

Just don't want people to use a CA finish on MINE, I have tried and I am not happy with it. (I also have no idea what it is -we BUY them, we don't MAKE them!!!)

Thanks for your reaction. Always happy to see people "Getting along!!"


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 17, 2008)

OK now I am more confused. Is the stuff that CSUSA sells that they call alternate ivory is what and can you or should you coat it with CA or anything other than polish????


----------



## altaciii (Oct 18, 2008)

A beautiful pen and a great combination.  Good work eugene.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job Eugene! Reminds me of Switzerland.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 18, 2008)

John, hello there and sorry again for the confusion.  This blank NOT from CSUSA and is not comercially available, I made it in my "Lab" (read garage) and it is made of alumilite.  Alumilite is the same material I use to make my Coffe bean blanks.  This pen is finished with CA, I also finish all my coffee pens with CA and have never had a problem.  

As Ed mentioned earlier, he recommends NOT to use CA on the Alternative Ivory HE sells.

I have not worked with the CSUSA version so I can't help you there.  Hope this helps, Eugene. 



jttheclockman said:


> OK now I am more confused. Is the stuff that CSUSA sells that they call alternate ivory is what and can you or should you coat it with CA or anything other than polish????


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 18, 2008)

Holy cr@p!  That is hands down the best cross pen I have _ever_ seen!!  It makes me want to run out and buy a scroll saw!


----------



## VisExp (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice looking design Eugene.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 18, 2008)

That is very, very cool, nice work.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is an amazing pen, are these blanks for sale?


----------

